# framebuffer with 1280x800 and nvidia geforce

## der_vegi

hi, guys!

i've been struggling to get my framebuffer console working on a 1280x800 resolution, but haven't succeeded yet...

thats my hardware:

dell inspiron 8600, geforce 4200go, 1280x800 display

before activating framebuffer - i want to install qingy - i got this resolution work under x.

but now the problem is, that i just get 1280x1024, here's the fbset output:

```

mode "1280x1024-75"

    # D: 135.007 MHz, H: 79.981 kHz, V: 75.029 Hz

    geometry 1280 1024 1280 1024 16

    timings 7407 248 16 38 1 144 3

    hsync high

    vsync high

    rgba 5/11,6/5,5/0,0/0

endmode

```

my grub options:

```

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda4 devfs=nomount gentoo=udev video=vesafb:1280x800-32@75

```

in my 2.6.11 kernel i've compiled vesa-graphics support in, using vesafb-tng and set the vesa deault mode to 1280x800@75 . right now i havent got the nvidia riva support compiled in, but it didnt work with it either.

do i have to set some mode in my /etc/fb.modes file?

edit:

when i tpye 

```
fbset -g 1280 800 1280 800 32
```

 it says 

```
ioctl FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO: Invalid argument
```

 because it doesn't accept the 800 y resolution

edit:

```
cat /proc/fb0/modes
```

gives me following output

```

640x400-8

640x480-8

800x600-8

1024x768-8

1280x1024-8

320x200-16

320x200-32

640x480-16

640x480-32

800x600-16

800x600-32

1024x768-16

1024x768-32

1280x1024-16

1280x1024-32

320x200-8

320x400-8

320x400-16

320x400-32

320x240-8

320x240-16

320x240-32

640x400-16

640x400-32

1400x1050-8

1400x1050-16
```

so 1280x800 does not seem to be supported...?

----------

## bkanuka

Why do you need a 1280x800 display? If this is the only mode of your monitor, what happens if you give it a 1280x1024 framebuffer?  If it's just cutting off an edge, you could make your own 1280x1024 splash screen and leave the area between 800 and 1024 pixels blank, that way you couldn't tell anything was wrong with the image.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## der_vegi

the problem about the 1280x1024 resolution is, that it cuts of quite a few lines in my console so that i cant see what im typing... and 1280x800 would look much better than 1024x768, which actually works.

also my x-settings seem to be screwed by that, because i dont have 1280x800 resolution any more. edit: <= fixed that one.

----------

## s4t4n

Currently, vesafb (and vesafb-tng) doesn't support 1280x800. You could try the nvidia framebuffer driver, which might (or might not, I never tried) support that resolution. Keep in mind, however, that this fb driver is known to have issues with the proprietary nvidia one for X.

----------

